# OP 7 Fehler 631



## dermoench (15 Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander,

ich kämpfe gerade mit einem OP7 herum. Es ist im Werkszustand ohne Projekt und ich versuche ein Projekt einzuspielen das ich als Backup von meinem Vorgänger habe. 
Das Transferieren klappt auch noch ohne Probleme, wenn das OP dann nach dem Transfer starte kommt die Meldung $631 Programming error # 5.
Nun hab ich mir das ganze im Handbuch des OP7 mal durchgelesen:

631 Meldeprojektierung unvollständig oder fehlerhaft.
      Variable x:
      5, 6 angestoßene Betriebsmeldung nicht projektiert

Wenn ich mir die Meldeprojektierung so ansehe kann ich aber keinen Fehler finden. Für mich sieht das soweit ganz ok aus.
Kann hier jemand vielleicht helfend unter die Arme greifen?

Beste Grüße ins Forum

Mike


----------



## Woldo (15 Dezember 2009)

Ist schon eine Weile her, dass ich ein OP mit ProTool projektiert habe. Aus der Fehlermeldung würde ich schließen, dass ein Bereichszeiger Betriebsmeldungen projektiert ist und in der SPS ein Bit dieses Bereichszeigers Betriebsmeldungen gesetzt ist ohne das ein Meldetext für dieses Bit im OP7 hinterlegt ist.


----------



## HaDi (15 Dezember 2009)

Also, es kann ja m.E. nur am Projekt oder am Panel liegen.

Wenn du dir also sicher bist, dass die Projektierung i.O. ist, dann kannst du eigentlich nur mal, falls vorhanden, ein anderes Panel nehmen oder aber als kleinen Hoffnungsschimmer das Panel noch mal komplett löschen (ESC + Cursor rechts + Cursor runter beim Einschalten). Kann man eigentlich bei einem OP7 das BS (Firmware) neu laden ? Falls ja, wäre das auch noch ne Möglichkeit.

Wenn du dir mit der Projektierung doch nicht so ganz 100%ig sicher bist, dann stell doch dein Projekt mal hier rein, damit mal andere drüber sehen können.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## alfi2 (15 Dezember 2009)

Ich bin der selben Meinung wie Woldo.
Im Anhang noch was zur Orientierung bezüglich
Meldenummer->Bitnummer.(Ich nehme an es handelt sich um ein S7-Steuerung und keine S5)


----------



## alfi2 (15 Dezember 2009)

Sorry, meine Katze liebt die Tastatur.


----------



## dermoench (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

danke für die Antworten. Na so ganz sicher bin ich mir halt nicht, ich arbeite leider nicht täglich mit Protool und mein letztes komplettes Protool Projekt liegt schon mehr als 4 Jahre zurück. Wenn ihr da mal drüber schauen könntet wäre echt nett. Ich denke am besten mit SPS Programm, oder?

Ach, und ja es handelt sich um eine S7 300 mit Profibus-Anbindung zum OP7.

Also wenn jemand ernsthaft Interesse hat mir da unter die Arme zu greifen sagt mir Bescheid, ich schick euch das Programm dann per PN, wenn das so ok wäre für euch.

Danke noch mal und einen schönen Gruß

Mike


----------



## Pizza (16 Dezember 2009)

kannst/darfst Du es nicht hier hochladen? 
Dann findet sich bestimmt der Eine oder Andere


----------



## dermoench (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Pizza,

also offensichtlich besteht interesse einem Unwissenden etwas zu unterstützen. Deshalb hab ich hier mal das Archiv mit SPS und Protool Projekt.

Danke an alle interessierten. Wie schon erwähnt handelt es sich um das Backup was mein Vorgänger zu dem Projekt auf unserem Server gespeichert hatte.

Beste Grüße

Mike


----------



## HaDi (16 Dezember 2009)

Du hast die falschen Merker verwendet. Wenn du im ProTool die Betriebsmeldungen öffnest siehst du unten ziemlich weit rechts ein Feld, in dem die Verbindung und das jeweilige Bit angezeigt werden.
Deine Meldungen liegen im MB141 und außerdem ist der ersten BM kein Bit zugeordnet, die wird immer angezeigt, wenn sonst nix ansteht.
Zur Meldung 1 (Inch mode unwind stand) gehört z.B. der M141.0 usw.


Grüße von HaDi


----------



## dermoench (16 Dezember 2009)

Hallo HaDi,

erst mal super lieben Dank. Habe jetzt schon Feierabend, schau mir das dann morgen mal an. Dann gibts ne Rückmeldung.

Schönen Abend wünsch ich dann noch

Mike


----------



## dermoench (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo HaDi,

hab mir das jetzt mal angeschaut, so ganz versteh ich ja nicht was Du meinst. In dem Pro-Tool Projekt ist für die BM das MW140 mit einem Wort Länge im Bereichszeiger eingetragen. Die Meldungen beginnen mit M140.0 (Inch mode on unwind stand), unter BM 001 steht dann "Inch mode on unwind stand". Also alles paletti, oder überseh ich was? BM 000 da sollte eigentlich, wenn nichts ansteht, unser Firmenname stehen. Mein Vorgänger hat sich da wohl einen Spaß erlaubt .

Tatsächlich nutze ich ja auch nur 5 BM von den 16 die ich im MW140 zur Verfügung hätte, und das stellt ja kein Problem dar, oder?

Ach und was meinst du mit:

"Wenn du im ProTool die Betriebsmeldungen öffnest siehst du unten ziemlich weit rechts ein Feld, in dem die Verbindung und das jeweilige Bit angezeigt werden."

Hab in meinem ProTool gesucht finde dort aber nichts, habe V6.0 SP3, hast Du vielleicht mal nen Screenshoot davon?

Schönen Gruß, Mike


----------



## Paule (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Mike,

also ich habe jetzt Dein Programm nicht angeschaut, aber HaDi schreibt es doch schon.
Im ProTool sind die Byte zur SPS gedreht.
Setze doch mal die Merker 141.1 bis 141.4 nacheinander, dann werden Deine Betriebsmeldungen kommen.


----------



## dermoench (21 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Paule,

vielleicht erklär ich erst mal was überhaupt passiert ist. Wir haben eine Maschine vom Kunden zurück gekauft, diese wurde bei uns dann See-fest in Container verpackt und direkt weiter versendet.
Ich hab mir dann halt gedacht:"machste mal ein Backup von allem". Wollte mit ProSave dann ein Image erstellen und hatte irgendwas im Kopf von ESC+Pfeiltasten für den Transfermodus.
Ich hab dann allerdings ESC+ Pfeil rechts + Pfeil runter gedrückt was zwar auch den Transfermodus bringt aber leider auch den Flash löscht.

Die Container waren bestellt, die Maschine wurde verladen und ging auf Reise. Ich hab das Panel dann hier behalten.

Beim durchsuchen unserer Datensicherungen hat mein Chef dann doch das Projekt gefunden. Da mein Vorgänger es vor Jahren programmiert und auf den Server gelegt hatte, sind wir erst mal davon ausgegangen das daß Projekt nur eingespielt werden muß. Nur leider ist dem ja nicht so.

Was mich aber die ganze Zeit stutzig macht ist das im OP7 Handbuch steht: 
$631 Meldeprojektierung unvollständig oder fehlerhaft, Variable 5= angestoßene Betriebsmeldung nicht projektiert

Ich interpretier das so: die SPS stößt eine Meldung an, aber im OP-Projekt ist die Meldung nicht projektiert.
Da das OP ja gar nicht an einer Steuerung angeschlossen ist, kann es doch gar nicht wissen ob eine Meldung angestoßen wurde. Wenn zum Beispiel, wie ihr sagt, es ein Byte-dreher ist, dann sollte das OP doch trotzdem hochfahren und das projektierte Startbild anzeigen (und die Meldung über die fehlende Steuerung), oder? Das macht es nämlich nicht.

leider hab ich kein anderes OP, sonst hätte ich das nämlich mal getestet.

Gruß Mike


----------



## HaDi (26 Dezember 2009)

dermoench schrieb:


> Ach und was meinst du mit:
> 
> "Wenn du im ProTool die Betriebsmeldungen öffnest siehst du unten ziemlich weit rechts ein Feld, in dem die Verbindung und das jeweilige Bit angezeigt werden."
> 
> Hab in meinem ProTool gesucht finde dort aber nichts, habe V6.0 SP3, hast Du vielleicht mal nen Screenshoot davon?






Grüße von HaDi


----------



## dermoench (29 Dezember 2009)

Hallo HaDi,

ja supi, danke für Deinen Screenshoot, hab mir das ganze jetzt noch mal angeschaut. Wie bereits erwähnt ist es schon ein paar Jahre her das ich das letzte mal mit ProTool ein Projekt komplett neu geschrieben habe. 
Da konnte ich mich echt nicht dran erinnern das die Bits gedreht werden. Hab das jetzt entsprechend geändert und den Rest von dem ProTool Projekt noch weiter durchsucht, mir ist aber nichts aufgefallen.

Nach dem ich nun das Projekt ins OP7 transferiert habe und das OP7 neu boote erscheint die Meldung $631 Programing error # 5 aber immer noch kurz.
Verschwindet dann allerdings wieder. Liegt das vielleicht daran das ich keine Steuerung am OP dran habe?

Gruß Mike


----------



## HaDi (29 Dezember 2009)

Also, ich hätte da eher eine Meldung ala "keine Verbindung zur Station/Steuerung mit Adresse 2" oder so ähnlich erwartet.
Grundsätzlich wird aber das Meldegedöns viel besser funktionieren, wenn das OP Verbindung zu einer Steuerung hat.
Hast du die Netzwerke 63 und 64 im FB1 auch geändert ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## dermoench (30 Dezember 2009)

Guten Morgen Hadi,

ich hab die Lösung des Problems . Ich hab das OP gestern an eine Steuerung angeschlossen, und nach einiger Zeit der Suche hatte ich das Problem. Und es war so simpel.
Du hattest natürlich recht, da die Merker verdreht angesprochen werden im Protool hab ich erst mal die BM's an die richtige Stelle gerückt.
Aber das eigentliche Problem war folgendes: das Projekt ist mehrsprachig projektiert, und der englische Text war ja in der deutschen Sprache projektiert. In den anderen projektierten Sprachen war aber nirgendswo Text eingetragen.
Das OP stand auf Englisch, nachdem ich an einer Steuerung hing konnte ich ins Systemmenü, als ich dort die Sprache auf Deutsch stellte lief alles ohne Probleme.
Hab dann noch nen sehr eingehenden Check gemacht ob in der Steuerung alles richtig ankommt und umgekehrt im Panel auch. Zudem hab ich dann in der englischen Projektierung noch die Texte nachgetragen und dann lief es auch zweisprachig.

Danke an alle für die Tips und einen guten Übergang ins neue Jahr.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Schneibel (5 Januar 2012)

*$631 Projektierung Fehlerhaft #5*

Hatte genau das selbe Problem

nach langem suchen, hab ich heraus gefunden, daß wenn im Bereichszeiger die Betriebsmeldungen projektiert sind,

dann muß unter dem Feld 000 eine Ruhemeldung stehen, ohne das bringt er genau o.a. Fehlermeldung.

Ein leeres Feld akzeptiert er anscheind nicht


----------

